# Yahoo- PEOPLE'S PHARMACY: Blackstrap molasses for hemorrhoids (The Tuscaloosa News)



## VSsupport

Q. Several years ago, I had hemorrhoids so bad that I couldn't even go to work. The only comfort I could find was sitting in a tub of warm water. A friend who was into old folk remedies told me to get some blackstrap molasses. I was to swallow a couple of tablespoons every few hours.View the full article


----------

